# Schaltungsidee



## Abductee (2. August 2014)

Ich möchte mit einem 2-poligen Ein/Aus-Schalter zwei getrennte Stromkreise schalten.
Also 0-1-0-2-0

Habt ihr Ideen wie ich das lösen könnte?
Ich hab bisher nur eine Diodenschaltung oder einen elektronischen Serienschalter für Wechselspannung gefunden.
Bräuchte es aber für +12V


----------



## Suffi30 (2. August 2014)

Meinst du sowas in die Richtung hier. Da könntest du die Mitte frei lassen als AUS und Links und Rechts jeweils einen Kreis schalten
Schiebeschalter 2 x Ein/Ein/Ein im Conrad Online Shop | 708038


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2014)

Der 2-polige Aus/Ein-Schalter existiert ja schon.
Was muss hinter den Schalter um zwei getrennte Stromkreise abwechselnd zu schalten?


----------



## Suffi30 (2. August 2014)

Achso willst du mit dem Schalter den du Hast den Strom ein und aus schalten, und dahinter dann wählen können auf was für einen Kreis der Strom dann geht?


----------



## informatrixx (2. August 2014)

So wahrscheinlich, oder?
Nur dass es bei dem Schalter in der Mitte noch eine Nullstellung gibt,
wo keine Kontakte berührt werden:

Lampe 1 an, Lampe 2 aus / Lampe 1 aus, Lampe 2 aus / Lampe 1 aus, Lampe 2 an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-----


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2014)

Nein, ich will mit einem 2-poligen Schalter zwei Stromkreise hintereinander Aus/Einschalten können.
Aus / Lampe 1 Ein / Aus / Lampe 2 Ein / Aus


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. August 2014)

Und wie sollen die Stromkreise ausgeschaltet werden? In gleicher Reihenfolge, umgekehrt oder gleichzeitig?


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

Hintereinander.

Fertiger Bauteil:
Plättner Elektronik ES1000W Elektronischer Serienschalter | ELV-Elektronik
Nur leider für Wechselspannung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. August 2014)

Dein Link geht nicht, aber egal.

So wirds gehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bauteile gibts bei Conrad. Relaiskontakte kannst du entweder gegen gemeinsamer Masse schalten - dann aber 3,3V/+5V/+12V Verbraucher. Oder potentialgetrennt, z.B. 230V Lampe.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

Super, vielen Dank.

Kann man die Schaltung noch erweitern um als dritte Stufe beide Stromkreise zu schalten?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. August 2014)

Nach zwei Betätigungen sind doch beide an. Die Schaltung geht so: 1 x Betätigen -> SK1 ein, SK2 aus; 2 x Betätigen SK1 ein, SK2 ein; 3 x Betätigen -> SK1 aus, SK2 ein; 4 x Betätigen -> SK1 aus, SK2 aus. Dann geht es von vorn los. War das falsch?


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

Nicht ganz genau die Reihenfolge, ist aber wumpe 
Vielen Dank!

Damit soll die Dachbeleuchtung eines KFZ`s geschalten werden.
Vier LED-Lampen: 2x nach vorne, 2x zur Seite.
Mein Kumpel möchte dafür einen originalen Schalter in der Bedienkonsole nutzen.

Dürfte ich noch ganz unverschämt fragen welche Artikelnummern die Bauteile haben?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. August 2014)

Artikelnummern musst du schon selber rausfinden, einfach Bauteilbezeichnung bei Conrad in Suchfenster eingeben.

Wenn LED-Lampen weniger als 100mA brauchen, kannst du sogar beide Relais und Dioden weglassen und diese direkt mit BC547s schalten. Ich habe noch was vergessen: Du solltest parallel zum R1 einen 47µF Kondensator schalten. Weiterhin hat das IC natürlich Versorgungspins, die im Schaltplan nicht enthalten sind. Pin 8 - Vss und Pin 16 - Vdd und dazwischen noch einen 100nF Kondensator schalten.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

Das ist leider mein Problem, ich find unter der Bezeichnung "4015BD" nichts
Die Kondensatoren und Widerstände sind eh kein Problem.
Die LED-Scheinwerfer haben irgendwas mit ~10W.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. August 2014)

Such nach CD4015BE. 10W sind eindeutig zu viel für den BC547, also lass Relais drin.


----------

